

Jarvis.js A useless Jquery plugin - lukyvj
http://dev.web-gate.fr/jarvis.js/
Jarvis.js will load each part of your site, with a little delay to simulate a &#x27;construction process&#x27;.
======
TimPietrusky
Awesome!

~~~
lukyvj
Thanks :D

